# I tried to resize a partition with Acronis, but Windows 7 will no longer boot



## EmilioGarcia (Mar 3, 2012)

Basically what the title says. I have a 500 GB Macbook Pro on which I used to run Ubuntu, Win7, and MacOSX. I recently decided that I no longer needed Ubuntu, so I removed the partition, and made it empty space. Acronis ran fine until about 70%, and the screen went black. I've never used Acronis before, so I wasn't sure if this was normal, and I waited. Eventually, the laptop rebooted to rEFIt, and I chose Win7. However, I got the error message: "a disk read error occurred press ctrl+alt+del to restart". However, since I have a mac, there was no delete key. I tried attaching an external keyboard, but of course that didn't work. I decided to just turn off the power and turn it back on again, but now when I try to boot Win7, I just see a black screen with a flashing underscore. The MacOSX partition boots fine, and from there I can see that my Win7 files are still there and safe. What I suspect has happened it that Win7 somehow lost it's boot files, but I'm not sure, and I would have no way of figuring out how to replace them. I have also tried using my windows 7 install disk to repair the boot process, but it is reporting that everything is fine. rEFIt is also reporting that win7 is on the third partition, which is correct (meaning that i'm not trying to boot into a non-existent partition.

Does anyone have any suggestions? Thank you in advance.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey EmilioGarcia and welcome to *TSF*!

I think what you may have accidently done there is delete your Bootsec. Meaning Windows is no longer bootable this can be fixed by using Windows Recovery Environment within your Windows 7 Recovery Disk. But seems you have a Mac Book Pro. I am assuming you had to use boot camp or such program to get that to install.

So unfortunately i have not had much experience with Installing Windows on a Mac so i cant help you any further but i am sure someone will be along soon with more knowledge about this than me. :whistling:

Thanks,
Altec


----------



## EmilioGarcia (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for responding! I actaully do have my windows 7 install disk, and I have gone to the recovery environment, but it is reporting that everything is running smoothly.

I've also posted this in the Windows 7/Vista forum, because I wasn't sure exactly where this would best fit.

Do you have anymore suggestions?


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Luckly Microsoft has a nice help page about This situation.

Might be work giving THIS a read?.

Thanks,
Altec


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Looks like a dual boot Mac?
If so does the Mac os still boot?


----------



## EmilioGarcia (Mar 3, 2012)

A1tecice said:


> Luckly Microsoft has a nice help page about This situation.
> 
> Might be work giving THIS a read?.
> 
> ...


okay, I followed all of their instructions, but nothing has changed



wrench97 said:


> Looks like a dual boot Mac?
> If so does the Mac os still boot?


Yes, the Mac OS still boots


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What boot loader were you using the Mac or Windows?
Or is running in virtual machine?


----------



## EmilioGarcia (Mar 3, 2012)

It's not running in a virtual machine, I was using rEFIt as a boot menu


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you were using grub as the boot loader on the linux partition and removed it I'm not sure how to get back, perhaps reinstalling grub will see both the mac os and windows and allow you to choose.


----------



## EmilioGarcia (Mar 3, 2012)

I still can choose however, with rEFIt. The problem is that when I try to start Windows, it just gives me a black screen with a blinking underscore.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I'm not sure how rEFIt works but I thought it passed off to a grub boot loader.

Perhaps we should move this over to the Mac forum?


----------



## EmilioGarcia (Mar 3, 2012)

Perhaps, but it's more of an issue with Windows 7 not booting. The Mac partition works fine.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

But rEFIt is Mac not windows, if the start up repair saw the Windows install and reported it as intact then the boot loader is not calling for it to boot or can't find it.


----------



## EmilioGarcia (Mar 3, 2012)

I see. Do you want me to repost this, or can you link this to the mac forums?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Moved to Mac forums.


----------



## EmilioGarcia (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Hmm, I've never had any luck using rEFIt on my MacBook. How did you get a triple boot? Was it rEFIt that gave you a menu of 3 items and you just selected the one you want, or did it point to OS X and other, and on the other GRUB selected Linux and Windows?


----------



## EmilioGarcia (Mar 3, 2012)

sinclair_tm said:


> Hmm, I've never had any luck using rEFIt on my MacBook. How did you get a triple boot? Was it rEFIt that gave you a menu of 3 items and you just selected the one you want, or did it point to OS X and other, and on the other GRUB selected Linux and Windows?


rEFIt let me choose either Mac or Ubuntu, and then from Ubuntu it pointed me to GRUB, where I could choose windows.


----------



## Acronis_Support (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello EmilioGarcia,

Thank you for using Acronis software.
My name is Anton and I'm writing you on behalf of Acronis Customer Central.

I'm very sorry to hear that you've experienced difficulties with our product. Unfortunately Acronis software does not support operations on Mac machines. 

Should you have additional questions, please feel free to contact us.

Please let me know if I can assist you with anything else today.

Best regards,
Anton Deev
Acronis Customer Central


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Okay, looks like what you did is blow GRUB away, and so doing killed any ability you had to get to Windows. Boot Camp is looking for the exact location of GRUB, which is no longer there, so it can't boot Windows because there is no way to load the MBR. You are going to have to wipe out the Boot Camp partition, and then recreate it and install Windows again.


----------

